# Precious, my one eyed wonder



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

This is Precious, my beautiful little one eyed wonder 
She is the only remaining kitten from a litter of 4 (Poppet's kittens). The week after the 3rd kitten passed away Poppet, who was only a baby herself tried to play with Precious. Unfortunately she didn't have a clue what she was doing and grabbed Precious by the head - her tooth went straight through her eye and Precious had to have surgery at only 8 weeks old to remove it 
She is small for her age (born 9/10/14) but she certainly enjoys playing with the big cats. She has no fear and would be fine with cats, dogs and older children. She is strictly to be an indoor cat as she gets scared easily if something comes upto her on her blind side. Access to an outdoor run if possible would be preferred as she is very lively and she will have to have the company of another playful cat/kitten. When a homecheck is done, this will be a main factor in finding her right home. I'm sorry to be so strict but I will not allow her to go anywhere if I think there is a chance she could get out and get harmed.
She isn't quite ready to leave yet, but if anyone is interested please send a message so that a homecheck can be organised x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

OMG the little Precious is gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

OMG can't believe how she's come on! she is looking gorgeous! I hope she will find a home she deserves that's going to be difficult after living with you though! Good luck little Precious!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a homecheck being arranged for what sounds to be the perfect home for Precious. She'll have 3 moggies and a maine coon for company and a huge run built off the rear of the house


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

So glad it looks as though she has a home - she's beautiful - and certainly a very special little cat.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Keeping everything crossed for Precious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck Precious, hope all goes well with the homecheck.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Great news for lovely Precious. Hope the home check goes well xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I so hope that this is "the" home for Precious! Everything crossed with the home check CG. xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw she is adorable - fingers crossed everything goes well and little Precious has found her forever home xx


----------

